# Another EVTV video, geart idea about support for the DIY



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Another interesting video by Jack.

My technique is to run at 2x speed.

FF to about 1 hour 14 minutes for the start of the specific great idea IMO regarding support for the DIY crowd.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Mike said:


> Another interesting video by Jack.
> 
> My technique is to run at 2x speed.
> 
> FF to about 1 hour 14 minutes for the start of the specific great idea IMO regarding support for the DIY crowd.


What Jack suggests is similar to troubleshooting a printer paper jam - where you are given step by step instructions and diagrams - and hopefully much better.


----------



## Casey_S (Oct 23, 2019)

Will never happen for multiple reasons. Not only is Tesla insanely backlogged for parts ordered by their own service centers, they'd never risk the bad PR associated with a bungled repair done by an owner. Not to mention 99% of owners would never use this functionality anyway.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Casey_S said:


> Not to mention 99% of owners would never use this functionality anyway.


That makes me one of the 1% I guess. Max is just about out of his first warranty...  even though I don't really expect to be doing much of anything on the car anyway I'd like to know how to do suspension/brake things for example when the time comes...


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Brakes at the wheels are very standard. Pads, rotors, calipers just like other cars.
There are aftermarket springs and dampers. Also very standard as far as how they operate, and are removed/installed.
Search Youtube.


----------

